# Geschlossene Wakü leistungsfähiger als erweiterbare Wakü?



## Freshhaltefolie (24. Januar 2015)

*Geschlossene Wakü leistungsfähiger als erweiterbare Wakü?*

Hallo!
Ich hab da mal ne ganz kurze frage! Kühlt eine geschlossene Wakü besser als eine erweiterbare, trotz gleicher Radiator Maße? Immerhin wird die r9 295 x2, welche sogar gleich mal 2 Grafik Chips hat von einem 120mm Radiator gekühlt...warum wird dann empfohlen (nach dem stand wie ich mich informiert habe), dass man für eine GPU-Only-Kühlung mindestens ein 240er Radiator nehmen sollte? Liegt das daran dass eine kompakt Wakü einfach leistungsfähiger ist als eine normale Wakü? Wenn nein warum werden dann so große Radiatoren empfohlen dafür? 

Ps.: Bei mir werden eh nur Grafikkarten ins System gebaut mit einem 6Pol PCI Stromstecker...dei anderen sind mir zu teuer oder zu alt 

Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt!
Gruß Freshhaltefolie


----------



## XeT (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü leistungsfähiger als erweiterbare Wakü?*

Geschlossen sind nicht besser. Diese haben oft Probleme mit den Lautstärke. Ihre Vorteile liegen in der Einfachheit und dem geringeren Preis.Die 295 X2 ist nicht rein wassergekühlt. Sie hat einen hybridkühlsystem. Dir empfohlen Größen richten sich auch danach den Vorteil der Wasserkühlung zu nutzen und der ist neben Temperatur auch Lautstärke. Mehr Fläche bedeutet mehr Leistung und somit kann man sie leiser betrieben.


----------



## looone $tar (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü leistungsfähiger als erweiterbare Wakü?*

Ich vermute mal es werden meist 240 er empfohlen damit der/ die Lüfter entsprechend langsam laufen und das system daher leiser ist. Und ja kompakt wakús können überraschenderweise besser sein als selbst konfigurierte. Aber ich deke das das bei einem 120 er radi eher marginal aufälllt von daher sind Geräuschkulisse und Leistungsreserven wohl eher ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü leistungsfähiger als erweiterbare Wakü?*

Das liegt wie so häufig bei den Empfehlungen einfach an der nötigen Sicherheitstolleranz denke ich. Ein 120er würde es sicher auch hinbekommen aber ein 240er eben besser und mit mehr Reserven um für jeden noch so schweren Fall gewapnet zu sein. Prinzipiell entbehrt es sogar jeder Logik, das ein günstiges Komplettsystem besser kühlen soll als eine Zusammenstellung von hochwertigen Komponenten, welche bei deiner Frage eingeschlossen sind. Wenn ich natürlich nur das billigste vom billigen nehme, kann es vlt sein das ein 120er garnicht reicht aber ein 240er sogar mit Billigmüll noch ausreichend kühlt. Ich persönlich nutze eine Kompakte Kraken X60 in zwei Systemen und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Lautstärke ist bei mir seit jeher Nebensache, hauptsache die Leistung stimmt und da ich mir die Kosten und Arbeit für eine liebevoll selbst zusammengestellte ersparen wollte, bin ich eben mit dem damaligen Topmodell in Sachen Kühlleistung eingestiegen. Reicht vollkommen für meine Zwecke und 4,8GHz auf meinem 3770k, so fern ich es denn mal benötige. Im Normalzustand läuft er mit geringerer Voltage auf 4,4GHz und für 4,8 muss ich ordentlich Dampf machen für etwas mehr Leistung, was dann auch die X60 an die Grenzen treibt. Hier wäre mehr möglich gewesen mit einer selbst zusammengestellten aber dafür wären auch einige hundert Euro von mir extra notwendig gewesen aber wofür?

Unterm Strich bleibt also zu sagen, es läuft wie bei den Netzteilrechnern ab... dort werden selbst mir 1000W und mehr empfohlen aber letzten Endes tut mein 850W Netzteil mehr als genug Power liefern, selbst für das zuvor installierte Crossfire, bei dem einige sogar im Rechner 1200W ausgespuckt haben. Das ist einfach nur übervorsichtig von den Empfehlern, so das man ihnen hinterher keine Probleme macht wenn doch zu knapp kalkuliert wurde und der Käufer dann doppelt zahlen muss weil die Leistung nicht reicht. Dann lieber gleich etwas mehr empfehlen und das Problem kommt garnicht auf, ausserdem hat man dann noch großzügige Reserven für spätere Aufrüstpläne etc. pp.

Mein Tipp:

Einfach mal in sich gehen und anhand der verbauten Hardware ausrechnen, was man denn überhaupt so an Wärmeleistung abzuführen hat. Ettliche Internetseiten geben dazu bestimmt dann eine quallifiziertere Auskunft darüber, was man genau braucht. Auf aktuellen Gehäuselüftern wird z.B. auch schon auf der Schachtel abgedruckt, für wieviel TDP die Kühler max. ausgelegt sind und schon hat man einen verlässlicheren Richtwert als eine grobe Empfehlung.  Wünsche viel Erfolg beim WaKü-Kauf und hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben!

LG

Markus


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü leistungsfähiger als erweiterbare Wakü?*

Danke an euch und eure Antworten ihr seid klasse 
Und vor allem Danke an dich Astra, dass du dir so viel mühe gegeben hast! 
Der Kühler hier https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/Li...sserkühlung/html/product/1116586?tk=7&lk=8293 kann laut herstellerangaben 300W Kühlen. Eine GTX 660 Hat eine TDP von 140W kann das stimmen? Das bedeutet dass die Graka damit schön kühl wird...ich würde sie eh wie ein hybrid kühlen mit nem kleinen langsam drehenden Lüfter drauf...gibt es sonst noch so 120mm Kühler Empfehlungen die so um die 60€ Kosten (weniger is auch gut )
Ist der Cooler Master Seidon auch gut? Der lüfter ist laut, ich weiß, aber ich hab noch nen Be quiet den ich drauf schnallen aknn 

Gruß Freshhaltefolie


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü leistungsfähiger als erweiterbare Wakü?*

Ich habe eine Corsair H55 auf meiner Grafikkarte, eine GTX 670. Die Temperaturen in meinem Mini-ITX System sind deutlich besser geworden.

*[Erfahrungsbericht] Einfluss der GPU-Abwärme auf die CPU-Kühlung (Mini-ITX, AiO-GPU-Wakü)*

Wenn du eine GTX 660 im Refernezdesign kühlen willst, dann ist der Arctic Hybrid II eine gute Lösung.


----------

